# Ford tie rod



## Mdj (Oct 19, 2021)

Are either tie rod on Ford 9N left hand thread?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Mdj, welcome to the forum.

See attached link. Drag links left & right / front & rear utilize the same part numbers. All are right hand thread. 









New Holland 9N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/39 - 12/41) Parts


New Holland 9N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/39 - 12/41) Parts



www.messicks.com





What is your problem that prompted this question??


----------

